# Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

I know that cullen used B5 projectors, and I have heard of TT projectors also being used, can anyone tell me which is the easiest one to use. and where to source them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Thanks


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

I think the B5's are going to be the easist as far as fitment they pretty much bolt right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (98silverGTIVR6)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

but are all B5 projectors the same? I thought some were xenon and some were halogen


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

Sorry I wasnot too specific, I mean B5 HID projectors, but yeah they are different


----------



## Wasserwerks (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know that cullen used B5 projectors, and I have heard of TT projectors also being used, can anyone tell me which is the easiest one to use. and where to source them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Thanks[HR][/HR]​Also ask Martin (yelogti) with the vr6 A2 GTI I think I remember him saying something about something out of an S4.
I'm also looking to do the same set up in my GLI.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Wasserwerks)*

I spoke to martin and he got TT projectors out of an crashed TT I guess I just going to have to improvise


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

The projectors from all these cars (AUDIs and B5's) are all very similar. Some are even the same, I am sure. It looks as though the only real "hard" part of the retrofit is getting the projector in the proper location (proper distance from the glass in the housing, etc). I should have my stuff in just a short time, so I will document the whole thing as I do it, so I can send that on to you. Cullen's stuff is good to work from, but there's usually something everyone does differently (or they use different parts, so it is a little different)
I'll keep you up to speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll keep you up to speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

I got some bmw projectors but without the oem projectors to go with I guess I cant compare only to say that they dont look to hard to retrofit (if your brave like me







), check out cullens photos in his sig, very usefull, emial him he's a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Grabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

hey man, got my parts today. I will probably be starting the conversion soemtime this weekend, if I can figure out the wiring harness. If anyone can help that'd be great....
































I got (all from an A8):
-4 bulbs - 2 Osram and 2 Phillips
-2 OEM projectors
-2 OEM ballasts
-2 OEM Bosch igniters
-2 OEM wire harness
-mounting bracket, covers, weatherstrip, etc (misc stuff I won't need, so if anyone needs it, let me know)
All for $275 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone has the wiring diagram for these lights I'd greatly appreciate it. I *think* I have it figured out, but would rather know for sure before I start into it. I am not going to be using the adjusting motors, so if someone needs those, let me know as well. I am putting these in my rallye lights and will hopefully use the stock adjusting screws (shouldn't be a problem). Anyone know why why ballast is different (smaller) than the other? Just curious.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

sorry for the fuzzy pics, I didn't realize my digi was on "romantic flowery greeting card" mode. And another note, the projectors look smaller than the passat units cullen has. I could be wrong, but they appear smaller. As long as they are not bigger than the Rallye units, I am cool with it. It doesn't look like the brackets will be too hard to fabricate to make them fit properly (relative to the glass in the rallye light housing). LMK if you have any questions...


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry for the fuzzy pics, I didn't realize my digi was on "romantic flowery greeting card" mode. [HR][/HR]​LMAO!!!!!!
Hey can you measure how long are those A8 Projectors. also can you please illustrate how the hell did you get those projectors out of of the rallye lights this is how far I got :
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry for the fuzzy pics, I didn't realize my digi was on "romantic flowery greeting card" mode. 
LMAO!!!!!!
Hey can you measure how long are those A8 Projectors. also can you please illustrate how the hell did you get those projectors out of of the rallye lights this is how far I got :
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif














[HR][/HR]​Hmmmmmmmmmm.........what you got planned over there Carlos.......


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmmmmmmmmm.........what you got planned over there Carlos.......














[HR][/HR]​SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hopefully something really nice really soon


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

I'll measure them right now. I think you need to turn the white adjustment knobs to release the projector, but I could be worng. Maybe I'll go pull one right now and see. I'll let you know what I find out...


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

Thanks man!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

back off the 2 white adjustment knobs all the way, and from the back side (side where you put in the bulb) there is a press in attachment that you can pop off carefully with a screwdriver


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​that press in fitting goes into the bottom right corner in this pic, that part of the housing that sticks out is where it goes into


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the B5's are going to be the easist as far as fitment they pretty much bolt right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​NO! Definately NOT something I would call BOLT in see photoalbum!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but are all B5 projectors the same? I thought some were xenon and some were halogen







[HR][/HR]​Non HID are hardly available anywhere at this point YET!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also can you please illustrate how the hell did you get those projectors out of of the rallye lights this is how far I got :








: [HR][/HR]​
Unscrew the WHITE KNOBS more than all the way YES aaaaalll the way and then FIRMLY but still carfull pull out the refelector!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

INFO on projectors can be found in my FAQ post! (look for database)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=400738
DIRECT LINK:
http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/car-oem-hid.htm


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

thanks for the help, Cullen, I know you have repeated this stuff over and over. The A8 projectors are different than the B5 ones (they appear slightly smaller) but they aren't going to be too difficult to to adapt. Just as you did with the B5 projectors, I just needed to make a spacer for the mounting brackets, the only real difference being that mine does not need to space it out as much (approzimately 13mm spacer is what I needed, yours appeard to be more)
I'll get some pics up as I make more progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

NICE!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Damn, I gotta get cracking on the projector search








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

BLU, it looks like the A6 and ther TT projectors are the same:
TT:








Yours


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BLU, it looks like the A6 and ther TT projectors are the same:
TT:
[HR][/HR]​It is more a question of BRAND than what car it is off, the Rallye lights are Hella, and MOST Hella projectors are VERY similair, including HID vs non HID (I am now talking design and size not lighting qualities!)
TT and A6 should be Bosch or and Hella sometimes Valeo, but there are some differences between US and EURO spec too!


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but there are some differences between US and EURO spec too![HR][/HR]​I guess it will be better to get EURO projectors intead of US


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

Cullen, if I use the Rallye projector with an D2R bulb would I get good lighting. Or is it bettehr then I use the D2S bulbs and use the HID projector?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

you're right, it looks as though most of the projectors are the same. I figured that'd be the case, since it is easier than designing a different projector for every car...
I would think the HID projectors with the D2S would be better than the rallye projector with a D2R. The bulb placement could be a bit off if you try to fit the D2R in the rallye projector. If the bulb is not placed quite right (too far forward/backward) it will effect how the light is thrown. That is my take on it, anyway...
I should get more done tonight on mine. I made one of the 4 spacers I need, now the rest should be easy. It was just a matter of figuring out what would be the easiest/strongest setup, now I just need to duplicate it a few times. I will get some pics for you. Heck, if you end up using the same projectors as I am, I may even be able to make the spacers for you (they aren't really difficult at all). 

Cullen, do you have any info on the wiring for these lights? The lights I got came with the stuff above (projectors, ballasts, igniters?, motors, and some other misc stuff.) I know I will not need the motors, since I am going to be able to use the rallye adjusters. Maybe I need to troll the audi forums for a wiring diagram for the audi lights...


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heck, if you end up using the same projectors as I am, I may even be able to make the spacers for you (they aren't really difficult at all). 
[HR][/HR]​Thanks man I'll hit you off with some loot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think now the biggest thing for me is if I should get a regular xenon or Bi-xenon projectors, I wonder is the the selinoid motor would fit in there without any problems.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

Yeah, that was my concern. I found a set with the bi-xenon projectors, but didn't know how much room they needed to fit, so I went with these instead. If you end up with the same projectors I have, I could certainly whip some up for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cullen, do you have any info on the wiring for these lights? The lights I got came with the stuff above (projectors, ballasts, igniters?, motors, and some other misc stuff.) I know I will not need the motors, since I am going to be able to use the rallye adjusters. Maybe I need to troll the audi forums for a wiring diagram for the audi lights...[HR][/HR]​
Well all you need is:
A) Reays
B) The two wires that went to the h2 bulb would go into the BALLAST (through relays!)
Other than that it is hard to miss


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the help, Cullen, I know you have repeated this stuff over and over. The A8 projectors are different than the B5 ones (they appear slightly smaller) but they aren't going to be too difficult to to adapt. Just as you did with the B5 projectors, I just needed to make a spacer for the mounting brackets, the only real difference being that mine does not need to space it out as much (approzimately 13mm spacer is what I needed, yours appeard to be more)
I'll get some pics up as I make more progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​SMaller is better it is TIGHT with the B5 projectors, but once they are in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would look into BI-Xenons if I was to do it today, no offense but the highbeams on the Rallyes are well ok but next to the HID lowbeam....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, that was my concern. I found a set with the bi-xenon projectors, but didn't know how much room they needed to fit, so I went with these instead. If you end up with the same projectors I have, I could certainly whip some up for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Bi xenons usually do not require much more room!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

yeah, they look pretty compact, but it is always hard to tell from pics. I will set it up with this arrangement, but I am going to keep an eye out for some bi-xenon projectors that I can switch to down the road


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, they look pretty compact, but it is always hard to tell from pics. I will set it up with this arrangement, but I am going to keep an eye out for some bi-xenon projectors that I can switch to down the road [HR][/HR]​I am not telling from pics...








The only difference is the small solenoid and the moving shield..


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

yeah, I figured you have them in hand to inspect. Do you think I should wire in a relay for each headlight, or just one for the pair?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

It appears that my projectors (and the TT/A6 ones) are made by Bosch, based on this picture I found. I guess it doesn't really make any difference, but I just thoguth I'd throw it on here in case anyone didn't know...


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, I figured you have them in hand to inspect. Do you think I should wire in a relay for each headlight, or just one for the pair?[HR][/HR]​I wired then with one relay for both HID's


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

Bump!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

I got the projectors all set and installed in the light housings. I tested the lights/ballasts, etc and everything works, but I cannot get them to go on with the headlight switch (I used a wiring diagram someone else put up here before). If someone could throw a diagram up for the wiring, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got the projectors all set and installed in the light housings. I tested the lights/ballasts, etc and everything works, but I cannot get them to go on with the headlight switch (I used a wiring diagram someone else put up here before). If someone could throw a diagram up for the wiring, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks[HR][/HR]​see FAQ


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (Cullen)*

I have looked through that FAQ site and actually drew up my diagrams for wiring identical to that one. I have it wired the same except for one thing, which I didn't think would matter.








For the neg (-) ground wire coming from the relay (terminal 86 I think it was), I ran it directly to the engine ground, rather than to the ground wire in the stock headlight wire harness. Would this make a difference? I don't imagine that it would. The relay is not even clicking when I turn on the headlight switch. There is no power going through the relay. I tested the (+) hot wire from the battery to the relay and it is good, so I know the power is getting there. I used the yellow low beam wire from the pass side light as the signal wire for the relay. Sorry if this is confusing, I am just trying to figure out what I need to try next. I was afraid the lights were bad, so I checked them with direct power (fused) and the lit right up, so I know that system is fine and it is just something in my wiring.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

I also tried a different relay, with the same (lack of) result


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

If I'm reading this corectly I think your realy is backwords. The low beam signal should be in 86 and the Ground should be in 85. Power form the battery should be in 30 and 87 should be out to the lights. I too have the negative staright to ground as opossed to the light connector and it does not make a difference. but *BEFORE* you do anything let me run downstairs to the parking lot where my a2 is to confirm BRB!














Hopefullty my bos does not catch me


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

Yeah it seems that you have the realy backwords.
*85* goes to Ground
*87* goes to the lights (I have it split for both lights)
*30* is power from the battery
*86* is yellow from the Low beam signal.
let me know if this helped.








Are you using a diode like the diagram above? is so I think the reason why it did not work, becasue is the current flow. if you either jump the diode or flip it, it should work.



[Modified by qka2, 10:06 AM 4-17-2003]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah it seems that you have the realy backwords.
*85* goes to Ground
*87* goes to the lights (I have it split for both lights)
*30* is power from the battery
*86* is yellow from the Low beam signal.
[HR][/HR]​Carlos, is it safe to be running 2 lights of one relay?


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Carlos, is it safe to be running 2 lights of one relay?







[HR][/HR]​Given that HID use less power then conventional halogen, yes I think so. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Carlos, is it safe to be running 2 lights of one relay?








Given that HID use less power then conventional halogen, yes I think so. Unless I'm mistaken.[HR][/HR]​Only reason I asked is because the *HID-ONLINE.com* H7 kit I have in the Jetta now uses 2 relays and fuses, one set per light.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Only reason I asked is because the *HID-ONLINE.com* H7 kit I have in the Jetta now uses 2 relays and fuses, one set per light.[HR][/HR]​So far so good with my one relay


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So far so good with my one relay







[HR][/HR]​Ok.....but be careful. I wouldn't want you to burn something out.......that would suck!
Later dude!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (gsantelli)*

Thanks for the help qka2.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can safely use one relay for 2 lights, it just depends on how you wire/fuse it.
You can either do a 30A fuse from battery to the relay and then 2 15A from there (one to each light), or you can do 2 relays, each with a 15A from the battery and then another 15A to the light. As long as you fuse it right, there's no harm, since the power just goes straight through the relay


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

well, I got the SOB's finished today. I switche dthe ground and signal wires on the relay, and redid all of my ground connections (which I think was the culprit). It is still way too bright out to see how well they work. I did however compare them to my highbeams (relayed 100w) on the inside wall ofthe garage with the door shut, and they pale in comparison to the HIDS








I can't wait for the sun to drop so I can see how these will light up the road. Man, If I knew how easy this was, I would have done it a long time ago. I'll hopefully get some pics up tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Best HID projector into MKII Rallye Lights (blubayou)*

NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

